# Marijuana sizes nickle,dime,oz,ect



## crazyninjakittie (Jan 22, 2008)

I usually don't buy weed and I live n northern cali. i need 2 know how much I can get 4 $25. I only want 2 know about norcal so don't post something from some place lk ny. pics would be nice also of a dimebag. I got 2 buds n a dime that were very very strong. they were about da size of the end of my thumb each. is this right?


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 22, 2008)

25 dollars worth is a 16th of dank or a quarter of schwag....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 22, 2008)

no..........


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Apr 24, 2008)

how much is a gm. i mean is it about 2 buds. also how big is a quarter cuz my friend had a bud da size of a fist with buds filling a ziplock bag. i no he had more than a 1/4. i was told about 25-30 thumb size buds was a quart. idk im confused lots of pics would help me.


----------



## NYCJB (Apr 24, 2008)

It all depends on how dense the buds are, usually a dense gram is about the size of the tip of your thumb. If you get that fluffy shit, I like to call it cotton candy =D it can be almost double.


----------



## goodgreen (Apr 24, 2008)

ur gettin jiped. u should atleast get 1/4 of an oz


----------



## SunnyD (Apr 24, 2008)

GIJoe8383 said:


> 25 dollars worth is a 16th of dank or a quarter of schwag....





ya this is right.....bud prices range, but a average price is 50 bucks for an 1/8 of dank......


----------



## manofrainbows (Apr 24, 2008)

well that will not get you much about 2 good bowls if your lucky as it cost more out here than wa where i use to live but norcal is my new residents


----------



## wes87t (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a good idea. Maybe someone can actually weigh these values out, take pics, and then post them up for people to compare to. Of course, weight depends on a lot of factors... but it should help clear up the confusion for the people who keep asking these questions. Also.. don't bother putting up "prices", since price varies with location, and this is the internet, so yeah....

I dunno, or you can just totally ignore this post.


----------



## SpyderWhite17 (Apr 25, 2008)

sounds like whoever asked this is like 13 years old cuz they are trying to be cool using "da" and if you are of age to post on here you would know by experience no wouldnt try to act all gangster
words are mouth fulls, actions split skulls


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Apr 26, 2008)

SpyderWhite17 said:


> sounds like whoever asked this is like 13 years old cuz they are trying to be cool using "da" and if you are of age to post on here you would know by experience no wouldnt try to act all gangster
> words are mouth fulls, actions split skulls


"...act all gangster..."??? wow! did ya read HER name? zat wut it iz wen ya shortn words, gangsta?


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Apr 27, 2008)

i just wanted some real help. because ive seen alot of varations in the sizes of bags. one guy i got half a bag full and another i got a handfull. it pissed me off because i knew it wasnt a 1/4 but i didn't know by how much. it looked like a small 8th. i got hella mad and ended up getting my weed. i can't always have a scale though so i have 2 guess. i buy with other people because he likes 2 do shit like this.


----------



## IslandBoy (Apr 28, 2008)

You forgot about Lids...are you old enough to know what a lid is?

Prices may vary, some settling of contents may occur during shipping.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Apr 29, 2008)

im not 13! im over 18 and i also use a mmid. a lid is a mason jar full right? like an half o 2 an ozzee. i usually buy 8th 2 an 1/4 though. the most ive had would b 1lb but i grew it. i usually grow so i dont have 2 pay. its weird. diffrent dealers give diffrent ammounts. i grow now so i dont have 2 pay at all. does anyone in norcal want 2 buy. i got hookups i grow. $10gm for purple starz. i made it from purple natzi from germany and a potant sensi star mix called morning star. its good!


----------



## Yeah (Apr 29, 2008)

Here we go, let me break down my scheme for you. Every once in a while I'll buy an ounce and sell it. These are my set prices, but they can fluctuate depending on how well I know a person or how much I like them. Keep in mind that I'm a pretty generous person. 

Nickels - 0.3 grams
Dimes - 0.62 grams
Dubs($20) - 1.32
$45 - 3.5(Eighth)
$80 - 7.0(Quarter)


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Here we go, let me break down my scheme for you. Every once in a while I'll buy an ounce and sell it. These are my set prices, but they can fluctuate depending on how well I know a person or how much I like them. Keep in mind that I'm a pretty generous person.
> 
> Nickels - 0.3 grams
> Dimes - 0.62 grams
> ...


pretty cheap. what strain?


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Apr 29, 2008)

crazyninjakittie said:


> im not 13! im over 18 and i also use a mmid. a lid is a mason jar full right? like an half o 2 an ozzee. i usually buy 8th 2 an 1/4 though. the most ive had would b 1lb but i grew it. i usually grow so i dont have 2 pay. its weird. diffrent dealers give diffrent ammounts. i grow now so i dont have 2 pay at all. does anyone in norcal want 2 buy. i got hookups i grow. $10gm for purple starz. i made it from purple natzi from germany and a potant sensi star mix called morning star. its good!


you're kidding, right? tell me u r not trying 2 sell 2 strangers here.


----------



## Charfizcool (Apr 29, 2008)

crazyninjakittie said:


> im not 13! im over 18 and i also use a mmid. a lid is a mason jar full right? like an half o 2 an ozzee. i usually buy 8th 2 an 1/4 though. the most ive had would b 1lb but i grew it. i usually grow so i dont have 2 pay. its weird. diffrent dealers give diffrent ammounts. i grow now so i dont have 2 pay at all. does anyone in norcal want 2 buy. i got hookups i grow. $10gm for purple starz. i made it from purple natzi from germany and a potant sensi star mix called morning star. its good!


wooow you're a genius, trying to sell weed to people on a CANNABIS GROWING FORUM. We don't need your weed stop trying to be like your favorite rapper.

I really doubt you're over 18, trust.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Apr 30, 2008)

im just saying if your up there ask for me. i can make discounts because i hate the price of weed. i get some free so i share. i just want to share some good cheap weed. im sorry sometimes i smoke my bong and then get on this site. i was just trying to make weed a easier thing to buy. in my area its $10gm for good weed.we love our neighboors and we sell honest amounts. my dealer usally has a scale and gives me a .6 more on little bags and a gm more on big bags.oh yeah fuck off! im 18 and weed is illegal!


----------



## Yeah (Apr 30, 2008)

DrGreenFinger said:


> pretty cheap. what strain?


Just got some trainwreck. Pretty bomb, just smells a little funny. I don't sell weed to make a profit, I sell it to hook up people that don't have the same connections to good bud as I do. A profit is nice, though.


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 30, 2008)

a dub....prolly a dub and dime of kind...who knows how much cocky weed


----------



## DrGreenFinger (May 1, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Just got some trainwreck. Pretty bomb, just smells a little funny. I don't sell weed to make a profit, I sell it to hook up people that don't have the same connections to good bud as I do. A profit is nice, though.


good shit! been hearing good things bout trainwreck. i have been on g-13 and grapefruit haze, and just got some sour diesel. sour diesel smells extremely loud very early, and th grpfrt haze has a unique aroma (somewhat like grapefruit rind.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (May 2, 2008)

fist time i had sour deasel i was in a big room. i took out my nugs and put them in my bong and lit them. it stunk alot and everyone was contact high from my bong before they got it. it was sweet and hit like a truck but carried me up and made me light. i couldnt think at all my mind had lost itself. i was trippin' and halucinating on it. the boubles in my bong looked really funny.if you can post some pics of weed on a scale.i need one.im surprised on what the amounts auctally are.Sonora, Cali $5gm 4 purp.


----------

